

What would Tim May say? - jtome
http://blogs.forbes.com/people/timmay3/

======
jtome
Click on comments next to profile. I noticed a comment on an NSA story, saw
the name, and thought it might be interesting for people to see what one of
the founding cypherpunks has to say on many of today's issues. I have no way
of knowing if its actually him, but judging from the content of his comments
they contain Tim May's signature anti-authoritarianism, technical competence,
contempt for the non-wealthy.

